

The end of Samsung mobile - Kesty
http://www.zdnet.com/is-samsung-about-to-sing-its-swan-song-7000003335/

======
staplesowns
This has to be one of the worst articles I've read in a while.

~~~
Kesty
I may understand something like this if it was for his own personal blog, not
on zdnet.

It will still be a very bad analogy with a worse conclusion but at least in a
"it's my opinion I say what I want" kind of way.

------
shahidhussain
"If I were Samsung's CEO or on its Board of Directors, I'd suggest dumping the
mobile unit and focusing on consumer tech in televisions, home appliances and
cameras and hope to God that no one sues us over those."

This is probably the dumbest opinion I've read so far on this lawsuit.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Hey it's zdnet... clue is not one of their strengths.

------
mtgx
All I can say is that if judge Koh was reading this article, she'd probably
ask him if he smokes crack, too. The idea that Samsung, the #1 phone company
in the world right now would quit the phone market is so ridiculous it doesn't
even deserve commenting on it.

Apple won in one pretty specific case - Galaxy S and its different variants.
They couldn't ban Samsung's tablets, and it's highly unlikely they will get to
ban Galaxy S3 or even Galaxy S2.

Plus, there's also a pretty high chance Samsung would win on appeal, if they
can get Apple's patents invalidated with prior art.

